# How many roller pigeons do you need to fly in a flock?



## Avian Alayna (Sep 5, 2021)

I currently have one pair of rollers and I am wondering if we will need any more so that they can fly in a flock.


----------



## DonsLofts58 (Sep 16, 2021)

Avian Alayna said:


> I currently have one pair of rollers and I am wondering if we will need any more so that they can fly in a flock.


Start a flock of about 25 birds total. This way if you lose some to hawks BOP you will have other breeders .to replace with young birds .


----------

